# يومك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Bent Christ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_يا جماعه الموضوع و ما فيه ان كل واحد يدخل كل يوم يقول يومه كان عامل ازاى _

ارجو التثبيت​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_انا عن نفسى يومى ابتدى بدرس عالصبح كده​_


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح...*
*انا ممكن انسى في الايام المقبلة لكن سوف ابدأ من اليوم...*
*كان يوم كتير حلو... افضل من البارحة واسوأ من غدا...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## Bent Christ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *... افضل من البارحة واسوأ من غدا...*


_
ايه الكلام الجامد ده دى اشعار 
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ربنا يباركك*


*ميرسي ويباركك ايضا...*
*بس انت جايبة مصيبة... ما حدش راضي يخش وتتفضح اسراره...*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

_بس واضح انه مش عاجب حد غيرى و غيرك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*يومي زي امبارح زي بكره زي بعد بكره

كله بقي زي بعضه​*


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

كان يوم رائع والجو كان حار ينفع مشوار للبحر

ويكتمل روعته انه مافي شغل فيه لانه السبت وعطلة:smile01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

BLUE BLUE EYES قال:


> كان يوم رائع والجو كان حار ينفع مشوار للبحر
> 
> ويكتمل روعته انه مافي شغل فيه لانه السبت وعطلة:smile01




*الله يسهلك ياعم :smil15:​*


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسهلك ياعم :smil15:​*


 

ويسهلك:smile01

بصراحة هذا الاسبوع مسهلها كثير
لانه بكرا الحد مافي شغل وبعدوا عيد العمال هنا(laborday):ura1: بردوا لا عمل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

ماشيه معاكي حلاوه 

يارب دايما يسهلهالك​*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يومي زي امبارح زي بكره زي بعد بكره
> 
> كله بقي زي بعضه​*



_ماشى يا عم_​


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> ويسهلك:smile01
> 
> بصراحة هذا الاسبوع مسهلها كثير
> لانه بكرا الحد مافي شغل وبعدوا عيد العمال هنا(laborday):ura1: بردوا لا عمل


_
امال الدروس ليه مفيهاش اجازات بس 
شكرا مرورك نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بقالى فترة متضايقة ان الكلية قربت​ 
امتى ربنا يتوب علينا منها هههههههههه​ 
حلوة فكرة الموضوع يا بلو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بقالى فترة متضايقة ان الكلية قربت​
> امتى ربنا يتوب علينا منها هههههههههه​
> حلوة فكرة الموضوع يا بلو​



*لووووووووووووووولي
هنرتاح منك شويه يعني
تصدقي بحسبك خلصتي دراسه يابت
ويابختك ياريت ارجع لايام الكليه تاني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لووووووووووووووولي
> هنرتاح منك شويه يعني
> تصدقي بحسبك خلصتي دراسه يابت
> ويابختك ياريت ارجع لايام الكليه تاني*




 لا مش هترتاحوا

من الكلية للمنتدى ومن المنتدى للكلية ههههههههه

لالا ايام الكلية دى وحشة اوى اوى

تيجى نبدل انا فضلى سنتين بس ؟؟  هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا مش هترتاحوا
> 
> من الكلية للمنتدى ومن المنتدى للكلية ههههههههه
> 
> ...



*وعيل اللي يرجع يا كووينا
ياريت ترجع ايام الكليه فعلا
انتي بس هتلاقيكي دحيحه بتذكري من اول يوم
عشان كده زهقانه منها صح يابت
اسمعي نصيحه الغلبان خديها من قصرها
وذكري اخر اسبوع زي ما كانت بعمل
بس مسئول عن النتيجه ولا اعرفك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وعيل اللي يرجع يا كووينا
> ياريت ترجع ايام الكليه فعلا
> انتي بس هتلاقيكي دحيحه بتذكري من اول يوم
> عشان كده زهقانه منها صح يابت
> ...




هههههههه اذاكر اخر اسبوع

وحياتك بذاكر قبل الامتحان بيوم 

ومبكتبش حاجة خالص وبحضر عشان درجات الحضور بس

وبرضه مفيش فايدة ومش طايقة الكلية​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه اذاكر اخر اسبوع
> 
> وحياتك بذاكر قبل الامتحان بيوم
> 
> ...



*كده انا عرفت العيب في مين  :t9:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كده انا عرفت العيب في مين :t9:*




هههههههههه

فعلا العيب فى الكلية *:smile01*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> فعلا العيب فى الكلية *:smile01*​



*ذكيه من يومك يابت :thnk0001:*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

انا ابتديت يومى بدرس للاسف رياضة وبالتفصيلل جبر


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ذكيه من يومك يابت :thnk0001:*




اكيد العيب مش منى لانى مكبرة للكلية على الاخر

ومطنشة جامد جدى

بس الكلية كئيبة كده روحها الفكاهية منخفضة​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا ابتديت يومى بدرس للاسف رياضة وبالتفصيلل جبر


 
كان الله فى العون الصراحة يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروووك يا مارين
كوينا بوظت الموضوع
كالعاده ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*



مبروووك يا مارين
كوينا بوظت الموضوع
كالعاده ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لالا الموضوع معمول عشان ندردش

هههههههههههه​*​​​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حوار مهضوم
ههههههههههه
ميرسي يا مارينا

الرب يباركك


----------

